# Watermelon and pineapple...what do you think?



## jwalk16

My DH recently brought watermelon and pineapple. I was a little surprised as we don't always buy fresh fruit when we go grocery shopping. Since we are on our 7th cycle TTC, I figured I would look up to see if there was any benefits to either. This is what I found....

https://www.babyzone.com/preconcept...C-NL_BZ_Precon_071811_healthy-baby_watermelon

Also, watermelon has substances that can increase blood flow, specifically citrulline, which the body can convert to arginine, which then gets converted to nitric oxide, which relaxes blood vessels and increases blood flow. There is some speculation the lycopene and beta carotene may also help. Increasing blood flow to the ovaries can help with egg quality. For any who wish to try this, the highest concentrations of citrulline are in the white part of the rind, but it is also in the fruit. You need to eat a LOT of watermelon to have an effect, about 3 cups a day, preferably with as much rind as possible. 

Regarding pineapple, it contains an enzyme called Bromelain, that breaks up proteins that inhibit implantation of a fertilized egg. Now it is important to note that following this pineapple regime is not exclusively centered on the juicy goodness of the whole pineapple, you also have to eat the pineapple core, which contains a higher concentration of Bromelain. Now I have seen reports about not eating the pineapple meat. Would you eat the meat during the 2WW? How about the old wives tale about eating the pineapple core to help with implantation...would you eat it? 

I am using a CBFM and on my 7th cycle TTC. I have only received highs from day 12 to day 16 (which is what I am on now). I had EWCM day 12 to day 15 with the majority of the EWCM being on day 13. DH and I BD'd on day 12, day 14 and plan to BD tonight. Just hoping if I do something like eating fruit, it might just help. I don't think it would hurt any. So what do you all think?


----------



## Natsby

I think eating fruit and a healthy balanced diet will always help with the quality of your eggs, and is essential for the building blocks of your baby´s DNA when you get pregnant, so yeah cool. I had heard about pineapple but there are varying philosophies as to when it is ok to eat. Too much before Ov causes acid EWCM. In Japan it is used to induce labour and some people say chew the centre and others say avoid it. I try to have a little of everything and not worry too much.


----------



## StarSign

Natsby said:


> I think eating fruit and a healthy balanced diet will always help with the quality of your eggs, and is essential for the building blocks of your baby´s DNA when you get pregnant, so yeah cool. I had heard about pineapple but there are varying philosophies as to when it is ok to eat. Too much before Ov causes acid EWCM. In Japan it is used to induce labour and some people say chew the centre and others say avoid it. I try to have a little of everything and not worry too much.

WSS. There's also some interesting info out there about grapefruit while we're mentioning fruits.


----------



## readyformore

Natsby said:


> I think eating fruit and a healthy balanced diet will always help with the quality of your eggs, and is essential for the building blocks of your baby´s DNA when you get pregnant, so yeah cool. I had heard about pineapple but there are varying philosophies as to when it is ok to eat. Too much before Ov causes acid EWCM. In Japan it is used to induce labour and some people say chew the centre and others say avoid it. I try to have a little of everything and not worry too much.

:thumbup:


----------

